# Ebay Pricing?



## Sigh1961 (Aug 11, 2016)

ok, I am not sure if this is the place to ask this stuff, but I am wondering if there is a way to see what stuff ACTUALLY sells for on ebay?  I just bought my Speedster 3 speed for $140.  It is in really good condition, and has a few accessories, too.  Out of curiosity, I went on ebay to see if I got a good price or paid too much (before I found the CABE).  Prices were all over the map, from $50 to $369, and some of them weren't as nice as mine was.  I am sure that there are some years/configurations that are more rare than others, and therefore worth more.  I am interested in seeing what they actually sold for.  You can ask whatever crazy price you want on ebay, but you can only sell it for what someone will give you, right?  Is there a way to look at historical prices for items on ebay?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 11, 2016)

Look up Completed Listings that have actually _sold, _not just ended.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=SCHWINN SPEEDSTER 3 SPEED&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2045573.m1684


Such as this one.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Spe...337288?hash=item4b04c18008:g:yi8AAOSw6oBXE9iD


----------



## harpon (Aug 13, 2016)

Something's worth is really just what someone else will pay for it.

My own experience with looking at vintage bikes on ebay- and I've wasted a lot of time online with no real intention of purchasing- Ive forced myself to ease off-

is.... there are decent deals =-sometimes good ones-but almost always tempered by shipping costs-

If you want to find something very specific- you can usually get it- bid competition is rather pot luck though- and its not a category that much of value just slides through to the end unnoticed

I think better prices are generally on craigslist- a lot of time people don't place much value on older bikes- but then its really much more potluck and it pays to be patient if you want something specific- it may come along or maybe not.


----------



## Sigh1961 (Aug 14, 2016)

I guess I am trying to find values on Schwinns so I have an idea of what I should be paying for vintage bikes.  I know the Paramounts are high value in good condition, but I don't know what other bikes I should be looking out for.  I know that values around me are much less than what they are listed for in the Chicago area.  I have friends that live near Chicago, so I am thinking if I start refurbishing bikes I find locally, then I can list them up there and deliver them up to his house to sell.  That will help me offset the cost of starting my own collection.  But I only know what they are listed for, and not actually what they are bringing.  Most people list them as $XXX or best offer, so there is no data except that they took the best offer. Very few are actually auctioned.


----------



## momo608 (Aug 14, 2016)

Sigh1961 said:


> I guess I am trying to find values on Schwinns so I have an idea of what I should be paying for vintage bikes.  I know the Paramounts are high value in good condition, but I don't know what other bikes I should be looking out for.  I know that values around me are much less than what they are listed for in the Chicago area.  I have friends that live near Chicago, so I am thinking if I start refurbishing bikes I find locally, then I can list them up there and deliver them up to his house to sell.  That will help me offset the cost of starting my own collection.  But I only know what they are listed for, and not actually what they are bringing.  Most people list them as $XXX or best offer, so there is no data except that they took the best offer. Very few are actually auctioned.



You just need to do what we all have done that are into these bikes, sit back and observe ads and conversations. Electroforged are the cheapest, then the filet brazed are next up the price ladder and then the lugged Paramount. I'm not into the Asian bikes and either other collectors for the most part. American steel rules. The bottom line is there is not much value in these bikes because there are so many of them and new imports are incredibly cheap. In my opinion there is not much money to be made refurbishing them. You would have to do it for the pleasure of it because almost certainly you would do better being a bagger in a grocery store if it's the money you're after.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 14, 2016)

A basic 3-speed should be mid-60s or earlier to have any substantial value. Those are usually the ones from the era where they had front fender blades and more deluxe finishes and features. The later ones can be profitable only if you get them at rock bottom prices (garage sale). The same is true of the 5-speed bikes with fenders from the '70s-- need rock bottom price (garage sale type specials) to make any money flipping them. Schwinn ballooners can be profitable, but lightweights are much harder. Needless to say, most of these will need to be completely road-ready to have a chance of selling. People don't want to do work on their own. 3 speeds are better than single speed coasters. 

Models to look for are: New World, Continental, Superior, Paramount, World, World Traveler, World Varsity, Traveler, Racer. Again, 1963-64 and earlier.

This will always be hobby money at best, not a business or retirement. There's usually more money in English 3 speeds than Schwinn, unless you come upon something early and extraordinary. The big money has always been in ballooners from the 1950s and earlier.

I defer to others on road bikes and 10 speeds.


----------



## Sigh1961 (Aug 15, 2016)

SirMike1983 said:


> A basic 3-speed should be mid-60s or earlier to have any substantial value. Those are usually the ones from the era where they had front fender blades and more deluxe finishes and features. The later ones can be profitable only if you get them at rock bottom prices (garage sale). The same is true of the 5-speed bikes with fenders from the '70s-- need rock bottom price (garage sale type specials) to make any money flipping them. Schwinn ballooners can be profitable, but lightweights are much harder. Needless to say, most of these will need to be completely road-ready to have a chance of selling. People don't want to do work on their own. 3 speeds are better than single speed coasters.
> 
> Models to look for are: New World, Continental, Superior, Paramount, World, World Traveler, World Varsity, Traveler, Racer. Again, 1963-64 and earlier.
> 
> ...



I'm not looking to start a business or retire, just want to offset my own spending a little.


----------

